# Got a wee problem...



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Literally!!

Will start from the beginning...

Since moving to this place and cat proofing the garden we've had a nosey git neighbours cat winding up my neuters. I've sprayed the cat constantly but comes back after a couple of weeks to taunt them over the fence anyway x

It got to a point where one of my neutered mog boys started spraying up the fence. As it was outside i though nothing of it really xx

About 2 months ago i found someone had peed up my bread bin and a tower of tuna cans i had sat on top for the kittens x i figured it obviously the boy as he's the only one in the house that did it outside x i also took it as a disgruntled behaviour as the tuna was going past him everyday and to the kittens, hence peeing up the cans 

about 2 weeks later i found someone had peed up wall next to toaster - all cleared up and sorted and figured again it was him and still didn't like the food going upstairs and past him x

anyway in the last couple of weeks i've found he's done it in bedroom, outside my office and next to kettle!!

has anyone got any ideas how i can stop him doing it x it's obviously next doors grouchy cat that started it and i think now he thinks he can just do it anywhere whenever he's got the arse with something (this time it's Storm as she's a little too interested in him sometimes )

any help very appreciated as i don't want to be re-homing so he can go back to being an outdoor cat and don't really want to pen him outside but i'm not having my house as his litter tray!!!

going to stick the feliway plug ins back on aswell but i have some valerian compound and wondered if anyone had used it for behaviours such as this xx

good thing wooden flooring going down in 2 weeks time but it's not the point really is it xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

not really sure what you can do, i think once they start they tend not to stop


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> not really sure what you can do, i think once they start they tend not to stop


trust my boy to do it though 

maybe it's cos he's the only shorthair in a house of SLH's aswell - i wouldn't want to be around a load of hormonal females LOL xx

just p*sses me off that he has to start now after all these years xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Me and OH have been discussing it and we're not even sure it's the boy - it could be any of the 4 neuters!! as the breeding girls have separate quarters of a nighttime and as one is with kittens in kitten room and one is heavily pregnant and away from the neuters at the minute and my stud boy is in heated pen it can only be one of those x

so going to test the theory and find out who it actually is xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Lou

If it is the boy, it will smell more than the girl though won't it and it is also normally darker as well.

My moggie neuter went through a phase of spraying, especially when a couple of my moggie girls were maturing and spraying as well. Could it be because you have had a few girls calling lately maybe???

Hopefully it will calm down by itself but if not, I would suggest maybe putting him in the outside run for a while, so he gets out of the habit of peeing indoors. My moggy boy hasn't done it for ages now (touch wood!!!)

Good luck hun

Lou
X


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

feliway and Nature's Miracle to clean up the spots. you can also get the feliway spray bottle to spray for extra support in places of naughty wees. for instance my ocicat decided to spray the new mattress because she didn't like the smell of it. we soaked it in Nature's Miracle let it dry completely and then sprayed the feliway on it as well as have a diffuser in the upstairs hall and downstairs living room. she stopped, then sprayed the new fire mat in front of the fireplace. we did the same again with nature's miracle and then sprayed the feliway. she's not done it on anything since. we have lots of litter trays as well some covered and some open all in quiet places but two in view of us just in case it's a performing 'wee' better in a litter box than on my floor!! seems to have done the trick. i know what you're going through tho and it really stressed me out. you not only have to deal with the weeing but they can't tell you what's wrong and you worry they are unhappy.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Lou and Erbslin xxx

Erb's, where do you get that miracle stuff?

going to spray the spots with the feliway too, i hadn't thought about the spray, thank you for that xx always spray anywhere they pee with a solution of white vinegar and lemon that i have made up - they hate the stuff and whoever is doing it hasn't peed in the same spot if i've sprayed it with this xx

we have a sneaky suspicion it's the other boy now, cos he hates the worlds best litter it seems (recent discovery) and goes outside normally now whereas we used to have bob martin down in 2 litter trays and he'd only use those ones x gonna get some tomorrow to see what happens also xx

it's like scientific research but only cos we're desperate to stop it lol xx


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

This is just a wild idea but you said you thought it was the neighbour's cat that might have set it off.

Have you used secur-a-cat for cat proofing with fences? If so I wonder if putting this on the tops of the fences might help - you may have to get neighbours' permission though:

Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Thanks Lou and Erbslin xxx
> 
> Erb's, where do you get that miracle stuff?
> 
> ...


Nature's Miracle Stain and Odour Remover Gallon

make sure you use the feliway spray and not the stuff that's in the diffuser it's a different composition.

i usually buy the gallon of the nature's miracle. it's a bit expensive but no combo (vinager, bleach, vodka, gin bio washing etc etc.) has worked as well as this stuff. it's great cause you don't have to rewash things once you soak things in it and it dries it smells of nothing. !!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Janee said:


> This is just a wild idea but you said you thought it was the neighbour's cat that might have set it off.
> 
> Have you used secur-a-cat for cat proofing with fences? If so I wonder if putting this on the tops of the fences might help - you may have to get neighbours' permission though:
> 
> Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike


i actually have that stuff all round garden but next doors cat sits at any cracks in fence and growls through them at my lot - they get the arse and subsequently pee up the fence at the grouchy kitty LOL xx i suppose they're trying to pee up him LOL xx

well so far no more pee - Storm's not bothering Toby at all now, the fascination has worn off lol xx Just Maddy now has fascination with Storm  xx


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> i actually have that stuff all round garden but next doors cat sits at any cracks in fence and growls through them at my lot - they get the arse and subsequently pee up the fence at the grouchy kitty LOL xx i suppose they're trying to pee up him LOL xx
> 
> well so far no more pee - Storm's not bothering Toby at all now, the fascination has worn off lol xx Just Maddy now has fascination with Storm  xx


lol 

Oh well! A case of boarding up the cracks and knotholes so Mr Nosey can't see through!


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi

I have the same problem with one of my neuters. I have tried feliway and Valerian to help calm him.. My boy can go weeks without peeing in the house and then suddenly he pees in the corner or sprays up the curtains. I have spent hundreds at the vets for various tests and he is well in every way. I suppose only he knows why, maybe he's upset, frightened or just sticking his 2 fingers up at me.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Well Toby gave himself cystitus so instead for the last 2 days i've been watching him do small pees  got him on urinary s/o and making sure he drinks water but much better today than yesterday x

in this time though one of the others has "marked" the fence so i now know it isn't just him doing that x

house has now been split off so the neuters have their own space and so do the entires - hopefully this'll solve the wee problem as i think it was because i have one heavily preggers girl, 5 bundles of 10 week old fun and 2 females just finishing calling x

going to look at a bigger house (with half acre garden) on thursday  lol xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Glad he's a bit better Lou. *


----------

